# Show off your arrows



## Lonk (Jun 24, 2018)

Did a quick search and I couldnt find anything so...whats everyone shooting? Thought it might be cool to see what everyone else is making.

I guess I'll go first. These are my everyday flingers, I shoot in a fairly heavily wooded area so I've gone high vis all round just incase I miss haha. Also have some Lumenoks in another set.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## wendellm18 (Jan 19, 2018)

Blood sport punisher 350 spine 28" bone collector quik spin quik fletch


----------



## wendellm18 (Jan 19, 2018)

This is my hunting set up


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

These are mine...


----------



## Lonk (Jun 24, 2018)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> These are mine...


Niiiice! 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Did mine with air brush and by hand.


----------



## wendellm18 (Jan 19, 2018)

By hand and airbrush... Now thats impressive


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)




----------



## wendellm18 (Jan 19, 2018)

I would love to do something like these yellow arrows only in green


----------



## uncleda2002 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Easton Aftermaths*

29.5 in 300sp. Wraps by DecalGuys.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

wendellm18 said:


> I would love to do something like these yellow arrows only in green


I do my own with my bitzenberger jig. I would be happy to fletch some arrows up for ya. It's pretty easy.


----------



## wendellm18 (Jan 19, 2018)

ruffjason said:


> wendellm18 said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to do something like these yellow arrows only in green
> ...


 thanks bud i have a martin j8 jig i just got and love it i like the yellow on yellow i do mainly green on green. Fletching is fun and i still do quik fletch sometimes in a pinch lol


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

wendellm18 said:


> thanks bud i have a martin j8 jig i just got and love it i like the yellow on yellow i do mainly green on green. Fletching is fun and i still do quik fletch sometimes in a pinch lol


Looks good. I actually do several different color combos. Kinda fun.


----------



## wendellm18 (Jan 19, 2018)

Very fun i just started doing mine this year and juat a natural at it i guess still will never right off quik fletch quik spins


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Israelluis (Aug 30, 2016)

Some pretty nice arrow setups here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wendellm18 (Jan 19, 2018)

Built these last night as backups


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

something different


----------



## wendellm18 (Jan 19, 2018)

Really like those like the black nocks too


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonk (Jun 24, 2018)

Love that green arrow wrap man. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Agus3 (May 4, 2018)

Easton AXIS UA 6mm with blazers and onestringer solid wraps


----------



## sharpshooter13 (Jun 26, 2016)

What arrow wraps do you guys use?


----------



## clubkidcarlos (Sep 23, 2005)

beautiful arrows all !!!! ! nice work !


----------



## wendellm18 (Jan 19, 2018)

Lone peak arrow wraps a great but hard to find


----------



## Lonk (Jun 24, 2018)

arrowwraps.com.au is where I usually buy from. Designs are good, they are of good quality and because they are here in Australia I usually get them within a day or two. 
Anyone ever purchased from koowrap?


sharpshooter13 said:


> What arrow wraps do you guys use?


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Onestringer has a lot of custom wrap options.


----------



## xXstr8shooterXx (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Lonk (Jun 24, 2018)

Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Midman03 (Aug 17, 2016)

Here’s my first shot at fletching my own arrows. Shot them for the first time today to test if the glue would...we’re all good! Now time to get the bow restrung.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

Some 330 Hexx with 50 g of brass .


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

Same 330 hexx


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

My wife's new hunting arrows









Gold Tip Traditional 500 spine with 100 grains brass and 4 inch shield cut feathers


----------



## Lonk (Jun 24, 2018)

Midman03 said:


> Here’s my first shot at fletching my own arrows. Shot them for the first time today to test if the glue would...we’re all good! Now time to get the bow restrung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get these wraps? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jharrow (Sep 25, 2013)

For everyone running the max hunter vanes, what are y’all’s opinion about them? Got to re-fletch some arrows and am considering these.


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

I havent done any serious back to back testing , im basically just sticking with what is working for me .


----------



## BWilson92 (Aug 27, 2018)

Lots of sweet setups in here. I hope to get a jig and start building my own here soon.


----------



## Lonk (Jun 24, 2018)

Built a set of these last night.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

Just did some 400 g axis .


----------



## bstevens311 (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice arrows Jeremy K, shouldn’t have much trouble finding those in the woods!


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

bstevens311 said:


> Nice arrows Jeremy K, shouldn’t have much trouble finding those in the woods!


Thanks , please dont jinx me LOL


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

The 2 on the bottom are GT Hunter XT's I use for deer, the two on the top are the 5mm FMJ's I used for black bear this past spring.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Set up half dozen hunting arrows today.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Turned out good


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Great looking arrows as soon as my man cave I'd finished I'll be making my new set up. GT hunters 50 gr brass inserts here are my wraps and vanes









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2016)

Hard to lose those!


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice arrows!


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow! I need those!


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2016)

Lonk said:


> Where did you get these wraps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Love these.


----------



## wendellm18 (Jan 19, 2018)

Made these for my boss


----------



## m2md6 (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks great.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Onestringer has best wrap selection.


----------



## wendellm18 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thats where the dont tread on me wraps came from


----------



## Midman03 (Aug 17, 2016)

Lonk said:


> Where did you get these wraps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late reply. I custom ordered these from onestringer wraps.

Edit: Orange to white tiger stripe fade and had them numbered.


----------



## Lonk (Jun 24, 2018)

Midman03 said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I custom ordered these from onestringer wraps.
> 
> Edit: Orange to white tiger stripe fade and had them numbered.


No worries. Thanks man 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## wendellm18 (Jan 19, 2018)

Messed around with the ted nugent style today


----------



## Lonk (Jun 24, 2018)

Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## daedalus.pl (May 27, 2018)

Only modern arrows here.  Let's try something more traditional... Here's a set I made for my longbow.


----------



## daedalus.pl (May 27, 2018)

...and here's a latest set I made for my reflex-deflex hunter. Slim carbon shafts 700 with wood pattern and small cresting.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Very clean looking arrows. ^^^^^

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonk (Jun 24, 2018)

Agreed^^

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Midman03 (Aug 17, 2016)

daedalus.pl said:


> ...and here's a latest set I made for my reflex-deflex hunter. Slim carbon shafts 700 with wood pattern and small cresting.


Wow those are beautiful. Nice job!


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

I’ve been shooting my Howard Hill a bunch this last year.. been trying to take my woodies and longbow game to the next level. 

I’m using 3” of titanium internal footing that performs outstandingly teamed up w a big 2 blade head and hunting. It adds 40 grains to the front of the cedar shaft and strengthens it where you need it the most, behind the broadhead.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerhuntindick (Jan 7, 2017)

daedalus.pl said:


> Only modern arrows here.  Let's try something more traditional... Here's a set I made for my longbow.


Nice thread work right here.


----------



## allankuz (Mar 17, 2013)

I tend to pick up white really well.


----------



## MISSION X3 (Apr 14, 2010)

daedalus.pl said:


> Only modern arrows here.  Let's try something more traditional... Here's a set I made for my longbow.


A lot of great arrows on here but.....
Ding, Ding, Ding, we have a winner! These are awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## County Hunter (Sep 17, 2012)

bring on the trad archers and trad look!


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

MISSION X3 said:


> A lot of great arrows on here but.....
> Ding, Ding, Ding, we have a winner! These are awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I concur.


----------



## Wingwalker96 (Sep 4, 2018)

Got my Blu RZs ready for opening weekend!


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 3, 2009)

Some fmj’s


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 3, 2009)

A few from this season 🦌


----------



## lblanton1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Just made these on Tuesday! Cool thread!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Swirl dipped


----------



## WAG10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet looking sticks!!!


----------



## Super Roop (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## general65 (Aug 30, 2011)

IMG_4103.jpeg


----------



## general65 (Aug 30, 2011)

Here u go


----------



## ARpowhound (Oct 17, 2018)

What jig are people using? Thinking of getting an Arizona mini ...thoughts?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

tagged


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

allankuz said:


> I tend to pick up white really well.


What arrows are these? Look great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allankuz (Mar 17, 2013)

SplitBrow189 said:


> What arrows are these? Look great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks! I gave the Victory VAP TKO's a try this year. Place a basic white with a little camo pattern wrap on them from Onestringer. I've always been able to pick up white very well and like it as the primary vane color, but have to admit there's only one color better....


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

All nice work everyone, I like being individual when it comes to some things, and my arrows are one of those things.
Changed colors for my wife this year, we have been blessed, she is cured, but the colors will remain.


----------



## LINDY7443 (Dec 19, 2018)

love those American Flag colors


----------



## raptor16 (Nov 30, 2010)

> All nice work everyone, I like being individual when it comes to some things, and my arrows are one of those things.
> Changed colors for my wife this year, we have been blessed, she is cured, but the colors will remain.


Praise the Lord for that. My best friend lost his mom to breast cancer sophomore year of high school. So glad your wife was able to beat it. If only she wasn't shooting a Mathews...


----------



## Louro (Jun 19, 2009)

OK guys,

After seen these thread I will like to do something different with my arrows. Any instructional video or post as to how to do it?


regards


----------



## moosetridamus (Dec 19, 2018)

Louro said:


> OK guys,
> 
> After seen these thread I will like to do something different with my arrows. Any instructional video or post as to how to do it?
> 
> ...


*Coincidentally, I had made a quick guide before, uploaded it to youtube for you in-case you wana use it. Super short, but it hits the main points.* 





*Heres my arrows... still looking for that right color combo, but i cut my own wraps so its nice and cheap. *


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

ARpowhound said:


> What jig are people using? Thinking of getting an Arizona mini ...thoughts?


I started with the bitz, then lca vanemaster, now easton mini s. I use 2 of them and it takes no time once arrows are all prepped..

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustypigeon (Nov 22, 2018)

killerloop said:


> I started with the bitz, then lca vanemaster, now easton mini s. I use 2 of them and it takes no time once arrows are all prepped..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Did you not like the Bitz? I am thinking of getting one.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

I liked it.. nice jig. Little sloppy w o the uograde but it does the job.. i just don t have those kinda patience..... i can do min, 4 to 1 on az..
Bit if you doing somithing other then 2 inch 
The lca vmp is nice.. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Here are my latest ones, Beman Speed 300's with Onestringer reflective wraps and 4" Bi-Delta Sharktooth's


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 3, 2009)

ruffjason said:


> Onestringer has best wrap selection.


I’ll 2nd this purchased some wraps from onestringer and their great shipping was really quick too. Will be my go to place for wraps from now on


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

Lonk said:


> No worries. Thanks man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Ditto!


----------



## Trackercasey (Dec 15, 2011)

Just did up my Son's Arrowtech "Speed freaks". They live up to their name, he gained 25FPS and they are an inch longer than his old arrows.


----------



## sharpshot123 (Dec 6, 2018)

anyone have suggestions for broadheads?


----------



## Jkgts1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Wow those wood arrows are super classy


----------



## released1951 (Jan 3, 2018)

*Arrows*


----------



## bad-seed (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## oaklandoverseer (Jul 15, 2016)

Little late to the show, but these are my Goldtip Hunter XT’s I did up for this past hunting season










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

First time fletching and wrapping arrows. Did these last night.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## jaburton (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremy K said:


> Just did some 400 g axis .


I like that combo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Fmj


----------



## srlowe88 (Jan 17, 2019)

Made these a few years back. Port Orford Cedar with a purpleheart footing and water buffalo horn nocks...


----------



## NYbowhunter43 (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## allankuz (Mar 17, 2013)

Really liking the Very RIP TKO's.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeblatt2 (Jan 7, 2018)

Don’t have any pics off hand. But been rocking the 350 pile drivers for years now. I love them!


----------



## ganderss2424 (Dec 30, 2016)

In the process of Testing blazers, 3” vanes and 3” feathers 

BE rampage 300’s 75 grn brass HIT insert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabada52546 (Jan 28, 2019)

Extremely like those like the dark nocks as well


----------



## DadOf3Girls (Dec 4, 2018)

Just started making my own wraps and fletching my own arrows.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Just old fashioned Bohning Fletch-Lac & Ozark Feathers


----------



## 45freezer (Jun 9, 2018)

Some cool builds in this thread, currently waiting for some bare shafts to come in so I'll post mine up shortly.


----------



## RamDaytona (Jan 29, 2019)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> These are mine...


Love the flags


----------



## blinn (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow, I guess I need to step up my wrapping game!


----------



## Russ87 (Jan 9, 2015)

419hayden said:


> Some fmj’s


These look awesome


----------



## atvinton (Jan 9, 2019)

Finally finishing up some Christmas gifts. Nothing fancy; first completed sets I’ve done in literally decades.


----------



## CastleBravo (May 7, 2018)




----------



## JacobSch91 (Feb 1, 2019)

nice


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Got to play with my new diy feather burner









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## sjolly (Nov 10, 2011)

some good looking arrows


----------



## DadOf3Girls (Dec 4, 2018)

I love the color combinations a lot of you guys come up with... really flashy...


----------



## ISU17 (Apr 27, 2018)

Following


----------



## Dltemple84 (Jan 4, 2017)

....


----------



## Diegov93 (May 25, 2018)

I don't have a pic of mine but I shoot Maxima Reds with a 7" flo yellow wrap and flo yellow zebra blazers


----------



## greybushactual (Dec 28, 2017)

Has anyone had any problems with DIY hydro dip?


----------



## loucamp263 (Nov 13, 2009)

The talent in this thread has me humbled. Here's a couple different styles I've done on my Hexx shafts.


----------



## ole4x4 (Mar 18, 2014)

After seeing all of these beautiful arrows, I need to build some new arrows.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

greybushactual said:


> Has anyone had any problems with DIY hydro dip?


I tried it after seeing the thread a month ago, they look no different than when first done. I've shot them every day since

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmuddler (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow, getting some great ideas here. Thanks!


----------



## Hampton3 (Dec 6, 2018)

What is the function of arrow wraps? Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## allankuz (Mar 17, 2013)

Hampton3 said:


> What is the function of arrow wraps? Forgive my ignorance.



Well for one, if you shoot a fair amount you may find yourself damaging vanes, so it's relatively easy to remove the wrap, re-wrap and then re-fletch, instead of scraping the vanes off. I like to have the majority of my wraps in white, my aging eyes pick up white very well and it also makes the blood easy to identify.


----------



## Hampton3 (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks, that makes since.


----------



## Mouse0527 (Jan 27, 2019)

There's definitely some interesting stuff in here. For the guys with the different fletchings like the sawtooth ones, does that hurt arrow flight at all? I've never seen them before.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Mouse0527 said:


> There's definitely some interesting stuff in here. For the guys with the different fletchings like the sawtooth ones, does that hurt arrow flight at all? I've never seen them before.


No

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmoore5 (Aug 27, 2014)

Slick


----------

